# Lots of foam in degassing stage



## winesleeper (May 4, 2013)

Got this wine kit as a gift, so this is what I used to start my first batch with 19 days ago.

Cornucopia Blackberry / Mure Red Zinfandel
Primary Fermentation
Starting specific gravity range is 1.055 – 1.065, actual was 1.060
After 5 days, specific gravity range is 1.020 – 1.000, actual was .998
Basement to cold, so I used a brew belt all 5 days to keep temp around 78 degrees.
Secondary Fermentation
Racked to carboy and used brew belt only at night to keep temp at 70-75 degrees.
After 10 days, S.G. was .994, 11 days .994, and 12 days .994
So I decided it was ready for degassing and clearing and that’s where my problem has started.

I racked it to a clean sterilized carboy and started using my drill whip for degassing. I used short burst of 5 -10 seconds over a 2-3 minute time. I then have 2 to 3 inches of foam on top and have to stop. After about a hour the foam is gone and I can do it again. Yesterday I did this 10 times before I quit for the day. Today I have done it 5 times and still have 2 to 3 inches of foam. Is it ever going to stop foaming and be degassed? What I’m I doing wrong? I have been using the brew belt to keep the temp around 70 -75 degrees. Help !


----------



## cpfan (May 4, 2013)

Sounds like you're doing everything right. Wine is warm, which is right.

Steve


----------



## Phador (May 4, 2013)

I seem to be going through the same thing with skeeter pee, dragon blood, and a batch of Welch's all about 2-3 months in...the gas seems endless!


----------



## winesleeper (May 5, 2013)

*Tried the "Poof Test" this morning*

So I took a half bottle of the wine with my thumb over the opening and I briskly shook the bottle. It did make a poof sound, but mostly it produced over a 1" of foam. So I'm not done degassing yet. Right??


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 5, 2013)

Sometimes trying to removing CO2 can always be a pain ....
Don't get overly concerned about it - be patient - it will work out.

I have noticed that alot of people become more worried about CO2 removal than the actual winemaking process. Vacuum will definitely speed up the process of removal of CO2 - or time with the correct temps and stirring on occasion will also help.


----------



## Abrnth3 (May 5, 2013)

This degassing thing seems to be a real chore. Probably why I just splash rack or use my vacuum pump. Never seem to have this problem.


----------



## Reilly (May 5, 2013)

If you have $30, go to your local auto parts store and get a Mityvac. It is a hand held vaccum pump. Attach the adaptor and put it in the top of your bung in your carboy and start pumping. You will see the gas bubbles rise to the top. Do this over the course of 24-48 hrs and it will remove the gas. You can splash rack the next transfer and that will remove some more gas. Time is your friend and the gas will drive off - - eventually. 

Degassing sucks unless you have the all in one - from what I can gather. It does everything except service the wife.....


----------



## vacuumpumpman (May 5, 2013)

Abrnth3 said:


> This degassing thing seems to be a real chore. Probably why I just splash rack or use my vacuum pump. Never seem to have this problem.



Yes I believe that splash racking using a vacuum pump is definitely the way to go - big time saver !!

And Reilly you mentionned = the all in one does everything except service the wife.....

Well how funny you mention that , My wife hated some of my wines prior to the Allinone - they were full of CO2 and she would be extremely gassy and told me that if I can't fix this problem that I should not be making it anymore.

I saw that post and it brought back memories -LOL


----------



## winesleeper (May 6, 2013)

Today when I degassed my wine it left very little foam on top. So I decided to proceed to the clearing step. I added the stabilizer, sorbate, small juice bag, kieselsol and chitosan per the kit instructions. Then topped it off and put it on the cool floor in my basement to clear.

Based on what I have just done, the next batch of wine I’m going to use some kind of vacuum to remove the CO2. Would have this time but It was in a plastic carboy. Also I’m going to get a second carboy, which will be glass, to reduce the extra racking to the bucket then back to the carboy.

Thanks everyone for helping me through the learning phase of degassing wine. Now in 4 to 6 days I will be learning all about bottling. I’m sure I will have questions to be answered and need everyone’s help.


----------

